# worried about the fidgeting



## sublime_ivy

i'm getting a little worries my LO always fidgets particularly in his sleep and if course he wakes himself up. He particularly hits himself in the face a lot. swaddling is working but he really hates it and often breaks free then wakes himself up. Of course he is then grumpy most of the time because he is not getting enough sleep.

Is it normal for a baby to be fidgeting this much and does anyone have any advice on how to make the fidgeting stop or do I just have to wait it out. I am mainly worried that the fidgeting is a sign of something wrong with my LO.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's arms used to wake her up all the time, in fact she was swaddled until 6 months old because of this! She eventually grew out of it though. I think when they are little they just don't have good control over their body, so a lot of their movements are fidgety and jerky


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah their central nervous system is still very immature and they don't have full control over it, they don't realize what they are doing. Like them scratching themselves..they don't realize its' thm doing it. I would try the swaddling, if he doesn't like it maybe try mittens on his hands to see if it makes any diff. It's something he should outgrow though,I wouldn't be worried about it :)


----------



## welshsarah

Every time your LO sleeps, she goes through a cycle of deep n light sleep n wakes up for a little while. During this time she may grizzle or cry. She might also fidget and squirm as she goes from deep sleep to light sleep and back again. This cycle will take about 40 minutes. Premature babies have trouble getting into deep sleep, and sleep lightly for around 80% of their sleep time. Full-term newborns sleep deeply half the time.

Lol i nicked this info, hope it helps x


----------



## sarah_george

I'd try swaddling him in something very light as the weather we are having makes the fidgeting even worse! I use a cotton cot sheet or a muslim cloth depending on how hot it is x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Helena was like that, and they do grow out of it. She would tug on her hair and gave herself a bald spot and I was so worried, but she stopped now. I read that hitting things, even themselves, is can somehow be relaxing to babies?


----------



## welshsarah

i read somewhere that babies dont discover theyr arms for a few weeks so wen they hit themselves they dont realise what they are doing. A bit like mummy of three says :)


----------



## faille

Violet is a right little fidget bum.. she makes huge jerky moves too - makes me wonder what she's dreaming about!

But I'm not worried - she's very content and when she's awake, she's very relaxed, it's just when she's sleeping bless her


----------



## loveBaby84

My son was like that too lol he grew out of it thank god lol


----------



## sublime_ivy

Cheers guys. I have been swaddling him for a while. I just invested in a Woombie which we are trying out tonight. x


----------

